# Loki's Training



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I started Clicker conditioning and Target Training Loki yesterday it took about 10 minutes to learn what the clicker meant lol it only took Rocko around 3 minutes and he done Target Training very good he was also watching Rocko doing it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also hes ok with the stepping up but sometimes he dosent stay on my finger for long and he flys off how can I stop this.


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 27, 2014)

That's excellent. When I get my tiels I am also planning to clicker condition and target train them. I think training your bird is a fantastic way to strengthen the bond between you and your bird. By target training your cockatiels you can teach them really important skills such as recall flying with ease. Birdtricks.com has a lot of great free videos for parrot training. Every Tuesday have 'Birdtricks Tuesday' where they do a 15-20 YouTube video on a specific training topic (e.g. flight training, disciplining your parrot and screaming). They also have videos on clicker training, target training and power pause training. I put a link to their YouTube channel below. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1BpMn4ErGPo8XB3Rzltojg

Keep us updated on how you tiels are progressing!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Odysseus said:


> That's excellent. When I get my tiels I am also planning to clicker condition and target train them. I think training your bird is a fantastic way to strengthen the bond between you and your bird. By target training your birds you can also teach them really important skills such as recall flying more easily. Birdtricks.com has a lot of great free videos for parrot training. Every Tuesday they also have 'Birdtricks Tuesday' where they do a 15-20 YouTube video on a specific training topic.


I watch BirdTricks Tuesdays and my birds learned target training very quick Rocko is very good at it well Loki has only been doing it 2 days Rocko can also wave and I have been training Rocko recall using the target stick and he comes to my hand then I removed the stick and called him and he came but sometimes he just wont come and most times when im sitting in my room he flys to me whenever he wants but its usually if he wants a scratch lol.


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 27, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I watch BirdTricks Tuesdays and my birds learned target training very quick Rocko is very good at it well Loki has only been doing it 2 days Rocko can also wave and I have been training Rocko recall using the target stick and he comes to my hand then I removed the stick and called him and he came but sometimes he just wont come and most times when im sitting in my room he flys to me whenever he wants but its usually if he wants a scratch lol.


That's really cute! I think Birdtricks Tuesdays are great. I really recommend them. Could I ask you a question? When you trained your birds did you use a training diet or is food always available for them? Some people say that if you're training your bird you should use a training diet to keep them motivated but I don't feel comfortable portioning and restricting their food.

Information on training diet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwHE6jY0XvM


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Odysseus said:


> That's really cute! I think Birdtricks Tuesdays are great. I really recommend them. Could I ask you a question? When you trained your birds did you use a training diet or is food always available for them? Some people say that if you're training your bird you should use a training diet to keep them motivated but I don't feel comfortable portioning and restricting their food.
> 
> Information on training diet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwHE6jY0XvM


No I dont put them on a training diet their food is always available when they need it but id say they would already be motivated if your using treats they dont have in their food dish like millet my birds love millet and Sunflower seeds even a head scratch can be used as a reward I teached Rocko how to step up without using treats I just petted him every time he did it and now he just hops up when told.


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 27, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> No I dont put them on a training diet their food is always available when they need it but id say they would already be motivated if your using treats they dont have in their food dish like millet my birds love millet and Sunflower seeds even a head scratch can be used as a reward I teached Rocko how to step up without using treats I just petted him every time he did it and now he just hops up when told.


Thanks! :grey tiel:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

The amount of pellets in that bowl in the video now of course they are gonna want the treat you are giving because they are starved I think any bird will train if they are getting treats but I think they should have lots of food available at all times.


----------

